# Good place to sell my schutzhund equipment?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have a bunch of schutzhund equipment I'm trying to sell but it doesn't seem like there's much demand for Gappay dumbbells or frabo scratch pants on craigslist 

Without posting prices, or sell information here since we are not allowed to, I was hoping someone can post or PM (as per the rules on linking to other websites) a good place to buy and sell schutzhund / helper equipment? any other resources?

That would be much appreciated!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You can post a for sale thread here: Trading Post -> Non-Commercial Trades and Sales - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They are allowed in the here
Trading Post -> Non-Commercial Trades and Sales - German Shepherd Dog Forums

I wouldn't mind a list of what you are selling with prices. Could you PM me the list? I can share it with my trainer who is the trainer for the Binghamton area SchH Club


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

PM me aswell? You may have something I need/want


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There is also a dog equipment for sale group on Face Book. You may have to do a search. Of course you can advertise in the forum on this board that people have posted. Prices are allowed.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok great, thanks for all the info. Hunter and Jax I'll PM you two later on when I get home with more info


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Shoot me a PM also please.


----------

